# grow box



## chong420 (Mar 13, 2006)

hello people..dirt is dead..so in the meantime while i wait for my next set of beans to sprout (i sprouted 10 this time Mutt..) i made a grow box..it sits about 2 1/2 feet tall, 2 fee wide and about 1 foot deep..i found this treasure in the storage room..as you can see i stuck some fluoro's in 'em (went to the hardware store and bought 4 of 'em..thas all they had left..)..the only thing is, it's only pushing 1300 lumens at 15 watts a piece..i hope that's enough just to veg 'em a bit 'til i can stick 'em in the closet with the shop light..and yes i know, MH and HPS is the way to go, but i'm budgeting..plus i don't want to burn my house down..tell me what you think..how can i improve it?  it's gonna sit in the grow closet room with the ceiling fan so ventilation shouldn't be a problem..plus i figure with such a small grow space, the box should take full advantage of all the lumens and it has moveable shelves so i can keep  'em as near or as far away from the light i want..plus if anything, i still got those compact fluoro desk lamps..but i think they give off too much heat..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2006)

*whats up chong420. thats a nice grow box. the first thing you have to do is make sure that it is light proof. second thing is ventalation. you will need some kind of venalation inside the grow box plants need fresh air. you can get a small fan at wally world for like $5. also you need a hole in the back of the box so stale air can escape. you should have some more fluoros in there. you can get 45 watt fluoros at wally world for lik $8 each or you can get a 3 pack of 26 watt fluoros for like $9 i think. *


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

yes you need fans. you want some CPU fans in the backs for exhaust with a passive intake. (just holes). then you want a small desk fan to blow on the leaves. make them stems stronger.  Get some v-strip weather stripping and put on the doors to help with light leaks. check out this thread and click on the link thats there. give you some great ideas. 

http://www.planetskunk.com/cannabis6013.html


----------



## chong420 (Mar 14, 2006)

super sick...thanks Mutt!!  that sure beats my box with lights...lol..and i was pretty proud of it too..lol..even though i just threw some light in it and banged a hole in the side of it for the chords to go through...lol..man that looks like you gotta put in some work and a lot of dough..odor?..not worried about that..light leaks?  check..gotta get weather stripping...exhaust fan?..no problem..fan?  got one..BAM!  i'm set..now watch, when i post another pic of my infamous "grow box"..the only changes will be adding a "lock" to the outside...(ooooh...ahhhh...)..i know, i know..i'm a friggin' GENIUS!!  

p.s.

Things to Do List:
1.  Scratch stupid lock idea..(lol)


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

Absolutely nothing wrong with a lock.


----------



## moth (Mar 18, 2006)

you can also remove the middle shelf,so the light can reach the floor


----------

